# Question regarding security systems at my restaurant ?



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am trying to set up a Swann Surveillance (Security) system with my computer. I have 4 computers (3 desktop + 1 laptop) in total on my location. Primary computer ( Cashier Till) is connected with D link Router with Ethernet cable. Other 2 desktop computers and laptop are connected wirelessly with D link router. So this is the whole set up of computers. All desktop computers have windows XP professional in it but laptop jave windows vista home premium in it

So I have attached my security system to one of my desktop computer in my back room. I have downloaded the program which came with this system. I can easily watch everything on that computer. My problem is, if I want to view it from my home on my laptop, I could not. 

I have talked to my ISP (Telus), they provided me 2 static IP addresses for my location. They are asking for more money if I want more than 2 static IP addresses 

Question : My questions are , 
1)	Do I actually need static IP addresses to view it remotely or I can set it on dynamic too? 
2)	Is my ISP suppose to ask for more money if they are providing me more than 2 static IP addresses?
3)	Can’t I set Static IP addresses by myself , if yes, how ?? 

Any other details will be much appreciated ..thanks in advance guys !! 

PLease forward this to right person if needed !! thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't really need static IP addresses, and you certainly don't need two.

Use DynDNS to map your dynamic IP address to a known URL, they have free accounts.

Port forward the correct ports for the security system through the router, and you should be able to view remotely.


----------



## georgefell (Jun 9, 2013)

Answer to 1, 2 and 3: You don’t need static IP addresses.

Like what Johnwill said, you can use DynDNS for free


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your input but this thread is very old a few years.

Thread is now closed.


----------

